# How To Change Out Fog Light On 04/Maxima



## bsmall2800 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Does anyone know the trick of reaching the fog light in the rear of the headlight housing assembly. It the right front fog light I hoping someone as changed one out. the dealer wants to much just to change out the bulb........
Thanks for any help,
Bill
*


----------

